# Протрузии дисков Th7-Th10



## Glarean (30 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте. Хотелось бы услышать мнения врачей и рекомендации по поводу моего заболевания. Мне сейчас 30 лет. С 12 лет начался усиливаться грудной кифоз. В 17 лет по результатам рентгенографии грудного отдела позвоночника был поставлен диагноз "Остеохондропатический S-образный кифосколиоз с клиновидной деформацией Th7-Th9 позвонков, незначительные краевые разрастания передних углов тел Th5-Th8 позвонков, неровность замыкательных пластинок тел Th7-Th10 позвонков, неравномерное снижение дисков Th7-Th10 сегментов.И плоскостопие 3 степени. В 21 год при повторном рентгенологическом исследовании диагноз был дополнен передней клиновидной деформацией тел Th4-Th8 позвонков и краевыми заострениями их передних углов, грыжей Шморля по переднему краю те Th8 позвонков, уплотнением и неровностью замыкательных пластинок TH4-Th8 позвонков и неравномерной высотой дисков Th6-Th9 сегментов и остеохондрозом. все эти годы беспокоила быстрая утомляемость мышц грудного отдела позвоночника, чувство напряжения в них. Болезненность при надавливании на них. Эти мышцы на ощупь были как твёрдые валики (и сейчас). В 30 лет появилась боль слева от позвоночника в грудном отделе, потом начало беспокоить чувство покалывания в пальцах левой руки и ощущения бегания мурашек по левой части головы. Обратился в поликлинику к неврологу. Было назначено Мрт грудного отдела. В заключении МРТ: остеохондроз, спондилоартроз и протрузии дисков Th7-Th10. Вопрос такой, а почему в заключении МРТ не сказано про грыжи Шморля. Или указанные протрузии и есть грыжи Шморля?. Или грыжи Шморля это микроузурация? Невролог назначила лишь массаж, лфк, магнит на спину и гомеопатитечские хондропротекторы. Хирург вообще отказался назначать лечение, сказав, что это не его профиль. Посоветовал лишь принимать Терафлекс. Хочу услышать мнение врачей форума и рекомендации, что мне делать дальше и как лечиться, т.к. врачам из поликлиники особого доверия нет. Выписку и  МРТ прикладываю. Приложил бы и файлы с изображениями МРТ. Но не знаю как. Есть диск с программой, через которую могу просматривать мрт. Но как и какие снимки оттуда взять, чтобы прикрепить их, не знаю.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (2 Окт 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> Вопрос такой, а почему в заключении МРТ не сказано про грыжи Шморля. Или указанные протрузии и есть грыжи Шморля?.


Возможно просто не посчитал нужным описывать из за малых размеров.
Протрузии и грыжи Шморля обсолютно разные вещи.


Glarean написал(а):


> что мне делать дальше и как лечиться, т.к. врачам из поликлиники особого доверия нет.


Вам назначено адекватное лечение. Единственное что можно было бы заменить массаж на мануальную терапию  (только мягкие методики ) !!!
ВРАЧАМ НАДО ДОВЕРЯТЬ, НЕ ВАЖНО В ПОЛИКЛИНИКЕ ОНИ ИЛИ НА ФОРУМЕ! !!


----------



## Glarean (2 Окт 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Возможно просто не посчитал нужным описывать из за малых размеров.
> Протрузии и грыжи Шморля обсолютно разные вещи.
> 
> Вам назначено адекватное лечение. Единственное что можно было бы заменить массаж на мануальную терапию  (только мягкие методики ) !!!
> ВРАЧАМ НАДО ДОВЕРЯТЬ, НЕ ВАЖНО В ПОЛИКЛИНИКЕ ОНИ ИЛИ НА ФОРУМЕ! !!


Спасибо за ответ. Скажите, а микроузурация это и есть грыжи Шморля? И еще вопрос, каким хондопротектором можно заменить Терафлекс, т.к он достаточно дорогой. А также, какие еще физиотерапевтические процедуры показаны при моем диагнозе. Что Вы думаете насчет вытяжения позвоночника? Насчет мануальной терапии, я побаиваюсь все–таки, т.к один врач говорит, что ни в коем случае нельзя ее мне делать и вправлять мне нечего. А другой врач назначила её. (это к вопросу о доверии  врачам в обычной поликлинике).


----------



## Николай Николаевич (2 Окт 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> ким хондопротектором можно заменить Терафлекс, т.к он достаточно дорогой.


Любой который есть в аптеке по более доступной цене , для вас. Мне нравится Артра, но он дороже терафлекса.


Glarean написал(а):


> Что Вы думаете насчет вытяжения позвоночника?


В вашем случае вытяжение противопоказано !


Glarean написал(а):


> Насчет мануальной терапии, я побаиваюсь все–таки, т.к один врач говорит, что ни в коем случае нельзя ее мне делать и вправлять мне нечего. А другой врач назначила её. (это к вопросу о доверии врачам в обычной поликлинике).


Здесь вопрос компетенции врача , имеет ли он понятие вообще что такое мануальная терапия ? если доктор думает, что м/т это только вправление -значит он ничего в ней не понимает. Попробуйте обратиться на консультацию к мануальному терапевту. (Только Мягкие методики)


Glarean написал(а):


> Скажите, а микроузурация это и есть грыжи Шморля?


Как говорится гугл в помощь всё очень просто.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Окт 2015)

К сожалению, хондропротекторы оказались пустышками. Так что тратьте свои кровные на что-нибудь более полезное и приятное.


----------



## Glarean (2 Окт 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> К сожалению, хондропротекторы оказались пустышками. Так что тратьте свои кровные на что-нибудь более полезное и приятное.


А вы могли бы поподробнее объяснить, почему хондропротекторы пустышка?


> В вашем случае вытяжение противопоказано !


А могли бы вы поподробнее объяснить, почему вытяжение противопоказано?


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2015)

*Glarean*, здравствуйте!
Помощь в размещении снимков Вы найдёте здесь - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Если объём загружаемых снимков велик, воспользуйтесь возможностью создания альбома - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/


Glarean написал(а):


> А вы могли бы поподробнее объяснить, почему хондропротекторы пустышка?


На форуме сложилось мнение о бесполезности приёма хондропротекторов - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/


----------



## Николай Николаевич (3 Окт 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> А могли бы вы поподробнее объяснить, почему вытяжение противопоказано?





Glarean написал(а):


> Мне сейчас 30 лет. *С 12 лет начался усиливаться грудной кифоз*





Glarean написал(а):


> В 17 лет поставлен диагноз "Остеохондропатический S-образный кифосколиоз *с клиновидной деформацией Th7-Th9* позвонков. В 21 год* клиновидная деформация тел Th4-Th8* по


Вопрос что хотите "вытянуть" ? Патологический кифоз или выпрямить сколиоз ? Который формировался 30лет. Тем более клиновидная деформация -которая уже до конца жизни.


----------



## Glarean (3 Окт 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Вопрос что хотите "вытянуть" ? Патологический кифоз или выпрямить сколиоз ? Который формировался 30лет. Тем более клиновидная деформация -которая уже до конца жизни.


Может быть вытяжка поможет убрать протрузии? Или я не прав.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Окт 2015)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы. 
Клиновидную деформацию тел позвонков невозможно устранить. Да и ненужно.


----------



## Glarean (3 Окт 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы.
> Клиновидную деформацию тел позвонков невозможно устранить. Да и ненужно.


Всегда беспокоит быстрая утомляемость мышц спины. Например после долгого сидения или долгой хотьбы. С 2011 года после сильного стресса появились панические атаки. (Не знаю, есть ли какая–то связь панических атак с состоянием позвоночника). В августе (возможно после подъема тяжелого) появилась боль в груднои отделе, слева от позвоночника (у меня сколиоз в левую сторону). Спустя пару недель боль прошла. И как и раньше есть чувство напряжения, усталости мышц грудного отдела позвоночника. Иногда было чувство легкого жжения слева от позвоночника в грудном отделе. После того, как полежу, тяжесть и усталость мышц в грудном отделе проходит. Также последнее время появилось периодическое чувство покалывания в левой кисти и пальцах левой руки. Также иногда стало возникать ощущение бегающих мурашек в левой части головы. (Также замечу, что в августе опять был сильный стресс всвязи с болезнью отца).


----------



## Николай Николаевич (3 Окт 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> Может быть вытяжка поможет убрать протрузии?


Не могу открыть файл с описанием мрт. Вероятнее Ваши протрузии из за сколиоза , позвонки под углом следовательно не равномерное давление на диск и далее выбухание диска. (Протрузия). Или из за клиновидной деформации принцип тот же. Соответственно тракциия будет не эффективна !


----------



## Glarean (4 Окт 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Не могу открыть файл с описанием мрт. Вероятнее Ваши протрузии из за сколиоза , позвонки под углом следовательно не равномерное давление на диск и далее выбухание диска. (Протрузия). Или из за клиновидной деформации принцип тот же. Соответственно тракциия будет не эффективна !


Файл с выпиской у меня открывается вроде бы. Да, Вы правильно заметили. Есть и сколиоз 1 степени и кифоз с клиновидной деформацией позвонков грудного отдела. А также остеохондроз и спондилоартроз. Последние 2 года я, признаться, ничего не делал для моего позвоночника. До этого иногда ходил в тренажерный зал (щадяще) и на гимнастику для спины раз в неделю. Мне хотелось бы услышать от Вас рекомендации, что мне делать дальше, чтобы эти протрузии не стали грыжами. Теперь я понимаю, что бездействие губительно для моего позвоночника.


----------



## Glarean (4 Окт 2015)

Выкладываю заархивированный диск с мрт грудного отдела. 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8DwF/GHqcbQ7f5


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Окт 2015)

Проблема больше душевного характера, нежели физического. Помочь могут или ласковые руки симпатичной массажистки, или знания и практические навыки психотерапевта.


----------



## Glarean (4 Окт 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Проблема больше душевного характера, нежели физического. Помочь могут или ласковые руки симпатичной массажистки, или знания и практические навыки психотерапевта.


Вы посмотрели мои снимки?


----------



## La murr (5 Окт 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> Выкладываю заархивированный диск с мрт грудного отдела.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8DwF/GHqcbQ7f5


У врачей нет времени и возможности работать с архивами.
Разархивируйте снимки и разместите их либо в своей теме, либо создав альбом - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/
Спасибо за понимание!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (5 Окт 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> каким хондопротектором можно заменить Терафлекс


Никаким. Он вам не нужны. К схеме невропатолога целесообразно добавить СМТ на межлопаточную обл., витамины.


----------



## Glarean (5 Окт 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Никаким. Он вам не нужны. К схеме невропатолога целесообразно добавить СМТ на межлопаточную обл., витамины.


Спасибо за ответы. И всё-таки, если у меня дегидратация и протрузии дисков, то разве хондопротекторы не помогут восстановить диски?


> На форуме сложилось мнение о бесполезности приёма хондропротекторов -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/


Спасибо, почитал.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (5 Окт 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> разве хондопротекторы не помогут восстановить диски?


Их доказанная эффективность 0.5, что соответствует уровню плацебо. Если вы едите мясо, то веществ, которые вам пытаются колоть или давать в таблетках у вас и так достаточно. Проблема в перегрузках. плохой осанке, плохом режиме дня и иммунной системе.


----------



## Glarean (5 Окт 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> У врачей нет времени и возможности работать с архивами.
> Разархивируйте снимки и разместите их либо в своей теме, либо создав альбом -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/
> Спасибо за понимание!


То, что нужно сделать скрин экрана компьютера со снимком из программы, я понял. Но подскажите, там в программе, которая открывает мрт на диске, есть несколько ракурсов снимков. И в каждом ракурсе по несколько серий (если колёсиком мышки крутить). Скриншоты каких снимков и ракурсов нужно делать?


----------



## Glarean (6 Окт 2015)

Врач порекомендовала чешский бад для восстановления межпозвоночных дисков. «Геладринк». В его состав входят Хондроитин, Глюкозамин, витамины, микроэлементы, кальций, пептидный коллагеновый гидролизат. Врач говорила, что не распространяет его, а просто советует, т.к сама пьет. Говорит, что его пьют спортсмены и им помогает. Хотелось бы услышать мнение уважаемых докторов, а также тех, кто принимал данный препарат.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Окт 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> Врач порекомендовала чешский бад для восстановления межпозвоночных дисков. «Геладринк». В его состав входят Хондроитин, Глюкозамин, витамины, микроэлементы, кальций, пептидный коллагеновый гидролизат. Врач говорила, что не распространяет его, а просто советует, т.к сама пьет. Говорит, что его пьют спортсмены и им помогает. Хотелось бы услышать мнение уважаемых докторов, а также тех, кто принимал данный препарат.


Вам уже про хондропротекторы объяснили. Они не работают. Было бы здорово если бы эффективность лекарств повышалась от того, что врачи их пьют вместе с пациентами. Но увы. Ваш врач может хоть тонну этого "Геладринка" заглотить. Ничего не изменится.


----------



## Glarean (13 Окт 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Вам уже про хондропротекторы объяснили. Они не работают. Было бы здорово если бы эффективность лекарств повышалась от того, что врачи их пьют вместе с пациентами. Но увы. Ваш врач может хоть тонну этого "Геладринка" заглотить. Ничего не изменится.


А существует ли способ остановить дегидратацию межпозвонковых дисков? (или какие–то препараты)


La murr написал(а):


> У врачей нет времени и возможности работать с архивами.
> Разархивируйте снимки и разместите их либо в своей теме, либо создав альбом -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/
> Спасибо за понимание!


Пожалуйста, проконсультируйте меня, какие именно ракурсы снимков нужно выкладывать. В программе открывается несколько ракурсов и в каждом ракурсе по несколько серий снимков (меняются прокруткой колесика мышки).


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (13 Окт 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> А существует ли способ остановить дегидратацию межпозвонковых дисков? (или какие–то препараты)


Перестаньте себя воспринимать как кофеварку, которую нужно отремонтировать. Не заморачивайтесь на технических деталях. Способов восстановить диски нет. Потеря дисками жидкости - химический процесс, который основан на образовании химических связей между молекулами протеогликана и сахарами в условиях недостатка кислорода. Он необратим.


Glarean написал(а):


> Пожалуйста, проконсультируйте меня, какие именно ракурсы снимков нужно выкладывать. В программе открывается несколько ракурсов и в каждом ракурсе по несколько серий снимков (меняются прокруткой колесика мышки).


И как вам объясню? Судя по обсуждению и описанию, на снимках нет ничего, что представляло бы интерес.


----------



## Glarean (14 Окт 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Перестаньте себя воспринимать как кофеварку, которую нужно отремонтировать. Не заморачивайтесь на технических деталях. Способов восстановить диски нет. Потеря дисками жидкости - химический процесс, который основан на образовании химических связей между молекулами протеогликана и сахарами в условиях недостатка кислорода. Он необратим.
> 
> И как вам объясню? Судя по обсуждению и описанию, на снимках нет ничего, что представляло бы интерес.


Извините, но по вашим ответам складывается впечатление, что мне ничего не нужно делать, чтобы хотябы остановить дегенеративные процессы в моем позвоночнике. Что мне просто нужно сидеть и ждать, когда протрузии превратятся в грыжи. Но мне 30 лет и я, извините, не хочу быть инвалидом по позвоночнику.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (15 Окт 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> Невролог назначила лишь массаж, лфк, магнит на спину и гомеопатитечские хондропротекторы.





Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Вам назначено адекватное лечение. Единственное что можно было бы заменить массаж на мануальную терапию !!!





Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> К схеме невропатолога целесообразно добавить СМТ на межлопаточную обл., витамины.


Что нибудь начали делать из того что мы посоветовали ? Или так и продолжаете читать в интернете размышляя про инвалидность.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Окт 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Способов восстановить диски нет.


Ну это отчасти и не так. Кое что все же сделать можно, например усилить регионарное кровоснабжение методами физиотерапии. УВТ, например, отлично это делает.


----------



## Glarean (15 Окт 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Что нибудь начали делать из того что мы посоветовали ? Или так и продолжаете читать в интернете размышляя про инвалидность.


Делаю магнитотерапию на шейно–грудной отдел, посещаю лфк (группа шейно–грудной остеохондроз). Занятия там проходят сидя. Есть упражнения с палочкой и мячиком. Пью витамины Компливит (Хотя врач рекомендует Центрум или Витрум). На массаж еще очередь не подошла. К мануальному боюсь идти. (как бы не навредить). Иглоукалывания не назначали.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (22 Окт 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Ну это отчасти и не так. Кое что все же сделать можно, например усилить регионарное кровоснабжение методами физиотерапии. УВТ, например, отлично это делает.


Регионарное кровоснабжение чего?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (23 Окт 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Регионарное кровоснабжение чего?


Пострадавшего ПДС.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (23 Окт 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Пострадавшего ПДС.


ПДС - весьма условное понятие. Что именно начинает кровоснабжаться и какое это клиническое значение имеет? Насколько выражен эффект в измеримых важных для пациента показателях?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (23 Окт 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> ПДС - весьма условное понятие. Что именно начинает кровоснабжаться и какое это клиническое значение имеет? Насколько выражен эффект в измеримых важных для пациента показателях?


Точных данных под рукой нет, если не забудется дам ссылку в пнд. А чисто умозрительно полагаю что УВТ возможно увеличивает микроциркуляцию до 30 - 40 % непосредственно после процедуры (об этом свидельствует дермографизм)  и на 10-15% на ближайшие 24 часа. Кроме того, в следствие неоагеогенеза некоторый трофический эффект будет наблюдаться несколько недель. Но есть и другие методы. УВЧ, к примеру, увеличивает микроциркуляцию в мышцах до 25% на 8 часов. Лазер просто активизирует клеточный транспорт. Вопрос, насколько это помогает МПД пока не изучен.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (25 Окт 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Точных данных под рукой нет, если не забудется дам ссылку в пнд. А чисто умозрительно полагаю что УВТ возможно увеличивает микроциркуляцию до 30 - 40 % непосредственно после процедуры (об этом свидельствует дермографизм)  и на 10-15% на ближайшие 24 часа. Кроме того, в следствие неоагеогенеза некоторый трофический эффект будет наблюдаться несколько недель. Но есть и другие методы. УВЧ, к примеру, увеличивает микроциркуляцию в мышцах до 25% на 8 часов. Лазер просто активизирует клеточный транспорт. Вопрос, насколько это помогает МПД пока не изучен.


Все, я понял. УВТ вызывает расширение подкожных капилляров. Очень полезно


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Окт 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> УВТ вызывает расширение подкожных капилляров.


Не только. Вызывает активный рост капилляров, что еще более полезно. И не подкожных, а на всей глубине воздействия и в прилегающей зоне


----------



## Glarean (28 Окт 2015)

В настоящее время делаю смт, массаж. Массажистка посоветовала Афлутоп (т.к. у меня на мрт диагносцирован  остеортроз). Хотелось бы услышать мнение по поводу данного препарата. Так же ещё Хотелось бы услышать мнение по поводу массажёра-тренажёра Тремасс.


----------



## Glarean (14 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Не только. Вызывает активный рост капилляров, что еще более полезно. И не подкожных, а на всей глубине воздействия и в прилегающей зоне


Прокоментируйте пожалуйста мое последнее сообщение. А то тема заглохла.


----------



## La murr (14 Ноя 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> Массажистка посоветовала Афлутоп...


*Glarean*, о хондропротекторах - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (16 Ноя 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> Афлутоп


АБП - абсолютно бесполезный препарат.


----------



## Glarean (19 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> АБП - абсолютно бесполезный препарат.


А смт и массаж при остеоартрозе эффективны? Да и вообще, как его лечить. Что Вы можете сказать про тренажер–массажер Тремасс.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (20 Ноя 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> А смт и массаж при остеоартрозе эффективны? Да и вообще, как его лечить. Что Вы можете сказать про тренажер–массажер Тремасс.


В 99% случаев остеопороз это врачебное преувеличение и лечения не требует. Например, всеобщее заблуждение, что остеопороз может вызывать хоть какие-то боли, на самом деле остеопороз не вызывает вообще никаких болей и если у пациента боли, то надо искать их реальную причину, а не придумывать мифы, навеянные недобросовестной медицинской рекламой. Из физиопроцедур при истинном остеопорозе эффективен электрофорез кальция (эффективность в разы превышает прием его внутрь). Тремас - если стоит рублей 200, вполне можно купить, дороже я бы не стал...


----------



## La murr (20 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Тремас - если стоит рублей 200, вполне можно купить, дороже я бы не стал...


Дороже 4000 рублей...


----------



## Glarean (20 Ноя 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> В 99% случаев остеопороз это врачебное преувеличение и лечения не требует. Например, всеобщее заблуждение, что остеопороз может вызывать хоть какие-то боли, на самом деле остеопороз не вызывает вообще никаких болей и если у пациента боли, то надо искать их реальную причину, а не придумывать мифы, навеянные недобросовестной медицинской рекламой. Из физиопроцедур при истинном остеопорозе эффективен электрофорез кальция (эффективность в разы превышает прием его внутрь). Тремас - если стоит рублей 200, вполне можно купить, дороже я бы не стал...


Я про ОстеоАРТроз спрашивал. А не про остеопороз.


La murr написал(а):


> Дороже 4000 рублей...


Не вопрос цены. Массажная кровать Нуга Бест 80000 стоит. По сравнению с этой суммой–не большие деньги. А вопрос, эффективен ли Тремасс?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (23 Ноя 2015)

Glarean написал(а):


> ОстеоАРТроз


Простите, не доглядел. Попробуйте электрофорез с кальцием и ультразвук. Если артроз небольшой степени, поможет. При большой степени только УВТ и лазер высокой интенсивности. 


Glarean написал(а):


> А вопрос, эффективен ли Тремасс?


Означенная мной цена характеризует эффективность.


----------



## Glarean (8 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Простите, не доглядел. Попробуйте электрофорез с кальцием и ультразвук. Если артроз небольшой степени, поможет. При большой степени только УВТ и лазер высокой интенсивности.
> 
> Означенная мной цена характеризует эффективность.


Итак, я закончил курс массажа на всю спину, курс лфк и физиотерапий двух видов. Поначалу все неприятные ощущения исчезли. Мышцы спины не ныли и не болели. Но спустя примерно 3 недели началось странное. И я не могу понять от чего это. Ощущения мурашек,которые до лечения были иногда в пальцах и кисти левой руки, а также в левой половине головы появились по всему телу. Периодически ощущения ползания мурашек появляются то в ногах  (особенно в левой) то в руке, то в    голове (в обеих половинах). Я не могу понять отчего это происходит. Раньше у меня было тревожно–депрессивное расстройство. А как раз последние проблемы со спиной начались после сильного стресса (инсульт у отца). Так же у меня имеется диагнос ВСД. И вот я мучаюсь в поиске ответа на вопрос. Отчего эти неприятные ощущения ползающих мурашек в голове (в основном) и в теле (в меньшей степени). То ли протрузии в грудном отделе стали давать такие явления, толи это от нервного истощения. (Депрессия, стрессы). То ли мне обращаться к психотерапевту и пролечиться антидепресантами, то ли к неврологу. Прошу помочь мне. Что мне делать. Эти неприятные ощущения теперь у меня каждый день.


----------



## Glarean (8 Янв 2016)

Вот мои некоторые снимки мрт грудного отдела. (взял только часть из большого числа ракурсов)


----------



## Glarean (11 Янв 2016)

Уважаемые доктора, прошу вашей помощи и советов. Вчера чувство мурашек в голове сменилось жжением и покалыванием. Теперь эти неприятные ощущения есть и ночью. К ним добавилось ощущение страха. Несколько раз просыпался ночью, появление этих ощущений ночью сопровождалось приступами страха. Меня даже начинало трясти.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Янв 2016)

С позвоночником эти явления не связаны, посетите невролога, он назначит седативные препараты и Ваша симптоматика регрессирует.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Янв 2016)

Glarean написал(а):


> То ли протрузии в грудном отделе стали давать такие явления, толи это от нервного истощения. (Депрессия, стрессы). То ли мне обращаться к психотерапевту и пролечиться антидепресантами, то ли к неврологу.


С мурашками надо обратиться к психотерапевту и пройти курс в т.ч. и антидепрессантов.


----------



## AIR (11 Янв 2016)

Ситуация на мой взгляд достаточно типичная... Кифоз на сниженном психоэмоциональном фоне...  Причём психоэмоциональные проявления являются ведущими. ...
При кифозе растянутые мышцы спины перегружаются и поэтому устают и болят... Массаж и физиолечение улучшают местное крови обращение,  несколько расслабляют уставшие мышцы и становится легче....  Но так, как образ жизни остается прежним, то вскоре всё возвращается..
Кроме этих процедур желательна  (и является на мой взгляд основной) работа с передней грудной стенкой. .... Расслабление мышц  как в вертикальном, так и горизонтальном  направлении...
Именно в данном конкретном случае недорогие хондропротекторы вполне могут помочь...
P.S. Ах, да... не забыть про укрепление нервной системы и начать заниматься цигуном..


----------



## Glarean (11 Янв 2016)

Спасибо всем за ответы!



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> С позвоночником эти явления не связаны, посетите невролога, он назначит седативные препараты и Ваша симптоматика регрессирует.


Сегодня посетил невролога. Выписала Фенибут, а также мази Троксевазин и Наятокс. Она не рекомендовала пить антидепрессанты...Кстати, я пью Геладринк Форте. Может ли он давать такие побочные эффекты? (покалывания, мурашки и жжение в голове). Также последние дни начал делаю отжимания по 2-3 подхода по 10 раз 2-4 раза в день. Могли ли отжимания привести к таким ощущениям? (хотя и до этого они были, только в слабой форме). И всё-таки, могут ли протрузии грудного отдела и сколиоз давать такие ощущения?


AIR написал(а):


> Кроме этих процедур желательна  (и является на мой взгляд основной) работа с передней грудной стенкой. .... Расслабление мышц  как в вертикальном, так и горизонтальном  направлении...
> Именно в данном конкретном случае недорогие хондропротекторы вполне могут помочь...
> P.S. Ах, да... не забыть про укрепление нервной системы и начать заниматься цигуном..


А как работать с передней грудной стенкой и укреплять нервную систему? (по тестам невролога, у меня повышенная нервная возбудимость)


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> С мурашками надо обратиться к психотерапевту и пройти курс в т.ч. и антидепрессантов.


 Невролог назначила Фенибут и Нейромультивит. Про антидепрессанды сказала, что не рекомендует?

Хочу еще уточнить по поводу этих ощущений.  Это легкое покалывание, которое в основном в голове (в руках и ногах минимально). Иногда есть ощущения какбы движения крови в сосудах кожи головы (шевеление внутри). Причем заметил, что в основном эти ощущения возникают когда я сижу на работе или лежу во время отдыха или ночью. Когда я двигаюсь, иду, этих ощущений почти нет.


----------



## Glarean (14 Янв 2016)

Уважаемые доктора форума! Жду ваших ответов!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Янв 2016)

Поменяйте невролога.


----------



## Glarean (15 Янв 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Поменяйте невролога.


Фенибут это разве не седативное средство? (транквилизатор же). Кстати при приёме Фенибута и Нейромультмвита эти ощущения стали немного меньше.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Янв 2016)

Glarean написал(а):


> Фенибут это разве не седативное средство?


фенибут не антидепрессант


----------



## Glarean (16 Янв 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> фенибут не антидепрессант


Если эти ощущения (ощущения легкого как бы статического электричества, покалывания, ощущение некоего шевеления в коже в разных частях тела, все же признак тревожно–депрессивного расстройства, то почему же они полностью прекратились после массажа, а затем обострились и перешли на голову и все тело. Буквально через 2–3 недели после окончания курса массажа и физиотерапии. Не могут ли они быть связаны с нарушением кровотока из–за остеохондроза?

Хочу добавить, эти ощущения в голове похожи на ощущения лопающихся пузырьков. Они периодически появляются в голове, периодически появляются ощущения шевеления (червячков) в голове. Также в левой ноге периодически ощущаются приливы жара в районе голени.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Янв 2016)

Вот все это очень смахивает на корпоральные галлюцинации, поменяйте невролога.


----------



## Glarean (18 Янв 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вот все это очень смахивает на корпоральные галлюцинации, поменяйте невролога.


Да ну, какие галлюцинации! Скажите тоже. Может быть это симптомы невроза или депрессии. (Была стрессовая ситуация, инсульт у отца, а потом известие о моих протрузиях). Вообще я все очень сильно переживаю, в силу особенностей типа личности. И очень сильно переживал по повобу этих событий. Кстати, Фенибут и Нейромультивит мне помогают. Все эти проявления уменьшились. Обратился к психотерапевту.


----------



## Glarean (4 Фев 2016)

Я поискал в интернете информацию по поводу моих ощущений. И нашел такое понятие, как сенестопатии. Пишут, что и при остеохондрозе могут возникать сенестопатии. Уточняю свои ощущения: это как бы чувство слипания и разлипания сосудов в голове, а также чувство небольшого шевеления периодически возникающее на коже головы и тела  то тут, то там. Тревожно–депрессивный фон конечно присутствует (раньше были периоды приема антидепрессантов. Последний раз 2,5 года назад. Но тогда были небольшие панические приступы в основном в начале рабочего дня и тревожно–депрессивный фон. Пропивал их месяца полтора. Но таких ощущений, как сейчас, тогда не было). Так вот. После начала приема Фенибута, мое состояние улучшилось (значит это все–таки от нервов и остеохондроз тут не при чем?). Эти сенестопатии почти исчезли. Ощущение нервного напряжения почти ушло. И я решил пойти по вашим советам к психотерапевту. Был назначен антидепрессант и транквилизатор. Но на третий день приема начальной дозы антидепрессанта, мои неприятные ощущения вернулись! (слипание сосудов в голове, шевеления в коже головы и тела). Так все же, получается, что причина не в депрессии или неврозе, а в позвоночнике? Кстати, психотерапевт рекомендовала сделать Ээг, Рэг и Эхо–эг. Заключения этих обследованиц следующие. Рэг: Интенсивность пульсового кровенаполнения значительна снижена в бассейне позвоночных артерий с обоих сторон. В бассейне сонных артерий кровенаполнение слева умеренно снижено, справа на нижней границе нормы. Гипертонус крупных и мелких артерий в обоих бассейнах. Венозный отток затруднен во всех отделах. Ээг: отмечены небольшие общие изменения смешанного характера, 
остальное в   пределах нормы. Эхо: Смещения срединных структур не выявлено. Крупный 111 желудочек=5.86 (норма до 5.0). Индексы боковых желудочков без изменений=2.11 и 2.1 (норма 1,8 и 2,28). Эхо–пульсация усилена и справа и слева усилена до 52–57% (норма 17–30%). 
Вот такие данные исследований. Хотелось бы услышать мнения уважаемых докторов по поводу картины этих исследований. Можно ли говорить, о том, что есть проблемы с кровотоком из–за остеохондроза? А следовательно, если есть, то могут ли именно они давать эти ощущения–сенестопатии?


----------



## Glarean (5 Фев 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> фенибут не антидепрессант


Прочитайте пожалуйста мое последнее сообщение в теме. Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Glarean (7 Фев 2016)

Ощущение движущейся паутины в коже головы. И немного в левой ноге и руке.

Уважаемые доктора, жду ваших комментариев по моей теме. Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2016)

Glarean написал(а):


> Я поискал в интернете информацию по поводу моих ощущений. И нашел такое понятие, как сенестопатии. Пишут, что и при остеохондрозе могут возникать сенестопатии. Уточняю свои ощущения: это как бы чувство слипания и разлипания сосудов в голове, а также чувство небольшого шевеления периодически возникающее на коже головы и тела  то тут, то там. Тревожно–депрессивный фон конечно присутствует (раньше были периоды приема антидепрессантов. Последний раз 2,5 года назад. Но тогда были небольшие панические приступы в основном в начале рабочего дня и тревожно–депрессивный фон. Пропивал их месяца полтора. Но таких ощущений, как сейчас, тогда не было). Так вот. После начала приема Фенибута, мое состояние улучшилось (значит это все–таки от нервов и остеохондроз тут не при чем?). Эти сенестопатии почти исчезли. Ощущение нервного напряжения почти ушло. И я решил пойти по вашим советам к психотерапевту. Был назначен антидепрессант и транквилизатор. Но на третий день приема начальной дозы антидепрессанта, мои неприятные ощущения вернулись! (слипание сосудов в голове, шевеления в коже головы и тела). Так все же, получается, что причина не в депрессии или неврозе, а в позвоночнике? Кстати, психотерапевт рекомендовала сделать Ээг, Рэг и Эхо–эг. Заключения этих обследованиц следующие. Рэг: Интенсивность пульсового кровенаполнения значительна снижена в бассейне позвоночных артерий с обоих сторон. В бассейне сонных артерий кровенаполнение слева умеренно снижено, справа на нижней границе нормы. Гипертонус крупных и мелких артерий в обоих бассейнах. Венозный отток затруднен во всех отделах. Ээг: отмечены небольшие общие изменения смешанного характера,
> остальное в   пределах нормы. Эхо: Смещения срединных структур не выявлено. Крупный 111 желудочек=5.86 (норма до 5.0). Индексы боковых желудочков без изменений=2.11 и 2.1 (норма 1,8 и 2,28). Эхо–пульсация усилена и справа и слева усилена до 52–57% (норма 17–30%).
> Вот такие данные исследований. Хотелось бы услышать мнения уважаемых докторов по поводу картины этих исследований. Можно ли говорить, о том, что есть проблемы с кровотоком из–за остеохондроза? А следовательно, если есть, то могут ли именно они давать эти ощущения–сенестопатии?


И что сказал психиатр, увидев нормальные результаты исследований?


----------



## Glarean (8 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И что сказал психиатр, увидев нормальные результаты исследований?


У психотерапевта повторно я еще не был. (Все–таки дорого стоит каждый прием у него!). А почему вы считаете, что это нормальные результаты обследований? (там ведь есть нарушения кровотока, как я понимаю).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2016)

С таким нарушением лётчики годны.


----------



## Glarean (8 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С таким нарушением лётчики годны.


Но ведь, и по результатам МРТ у меня имеется картина дегенеративных изменений позвоночника в грудном отделе (Остеохондроз, Спондилоартроз). Разве они они не вызывают нарушений венозного оттока, которые в свою очередь и вызывают все эти неприятные ощущения в голове, руках и ногах?.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2016)

Glarean написал(а):


> Но ведь, и по результатам МРТ у меня имеется картина дегенеративных изменений позвоночника в грудном отделе (Остеохондроз, Спондилоартроз). Разве они они не вызывают нарушений венозного оттока, которые в свою очередь и вызывают все эти неприятные ощущения в голове, руках и ногах?.


Могут, но почему только у Вас, а у летчика - нет.
Значит проблема нет том, что у Вас, а в чем-то, что есть только у Вас!


----------



## Glarean (10 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Могут, но почему только у Вас, а у летчика - нет.
> Значит проблема нет том, что у Вас, а в чем-то, что есть только у Вас!


А что–же есть у меня, как вы считаете?Мои сенестопатии не связаны с остеохондрозом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2016)

Может и связаны, но они есть у всех, и чувствуют все, но как-то терпят, не обращают внимания.


----------



## Glarean (11 Фев 2016)

Я не согласен, что они есть у всех (у кого у всех,если не секрет?).  Вот например у меня до недавнего времени их же не было. Хотелось бы услышать более обоснованное мнение врача, есть связь с остеохондрозом в моём случае, если да, то из-за чего? (нарушение кровообращения в позвоночных артериях?). Просто одни говорят, что это от депрессии и не может быть связано с остеохондрозом. Однако в интернете много информации о связи сенестопатий и остеохондроза.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2016)

Почитайте про гиперпатии.


----------



## Городилов Владимир Захарович (12 Фев 2016)

Вам необходим врач невролог.


----------



## Glarean (12 Фев 2016)

А разве не психотерапевт? Просто я был у двух неврологов. Когда я был у второго, то она сказала, что эти ощущения не должны быть от протрузий. Однако назначила Фенибут и Нейромультивит. И сенестопатии прошли. У психотерапевта я был. Назначили антидепрессант и транквилизатор. Но на третий день начала приема антидепрессанта сенестопатии вернулись. Дело в том, что у меня также есть уже несколько лет панические атаки. Может быть есть связь между ними, сильным стрессом, который у меня был недавно и после которого начались мои сенестопатии. Или есть связь с моим остеохондрозом? Помогите мне найти путь к правильному лечению.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (12 Фев 2016)

Glarean написал(а):


> путь к правильному лечению.


Психотерапевт!


----------



## Glarean (13 Фев 2016)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Психотерапевт!


Да, но странно, что после начала приема антидепрессантов, сенестопатии вернулись. Также недавно меня посетила сильнейшая паническая атака на работе, какой уже не было несколько лет. А есть ли связь между остеохондрозом, паническими атаками и сенестопатиями?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2016)

Конечно, есть.
Панические атаки, так же признак особенности и гиперчувствительности.
А так как остеохондроз есть у всех, то и возникает ложное понимание, к сожалению часто формируемое, и врачами так же.


----------



## Галина Каримова (15 Фев 2016)

Glarean Здравствуйте, уважаемый доктор. Прочитайте пожалуйста мою тему. Хотелось бы услышать ваше профессиональное мнение о том, что со мной происходит. Заранее благодарю за внимание. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24495/page-5#post-266009

Здравствуйте, Александр

Я считаю, что Ваши ощущения связаны с нарушением мозгового кровообращения в результате сниженного кровотока по межпозвоночным артериям и затруднением венозного оттока, что приводит к вегетосоматативной реакции организма. Также скорее всего имеются сенситивные парастезии в результате воздействия на заинтересованные нервы как следствие дегенеративного поражения позвоночника.

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Glarean (17 Фев 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Glarean Здравствуйте, уважаемый доктор. Прочитайте пожалуйста мою тему. Хотелось бы услышать ваше профессиональное мнение о том, что со мной происходит. Заранее благодарю за внимание. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24495/page-5#post-266009
> 
> Здравствуйте, Александр
> 
> ...


Т.е вы считаете, что из–за нарушений венозного оттока могут быть все эти сенестопатии по всему телу? (Начиная от кончиков пальцев ног, до ушей). Просто мой невролог говорила, что остеохондроз не может давать такие ощущения. С другой стороны, проблемы с позвоночником были с 15 лет (сейчас мне 30). И странно, что эти сенестопатии начались сначала в одной руке, и после курса массажа, спустя 2 недели, распростанились на все тело. Было даже жжение в голове один раз. Кстати, я читал, что бывают сенестопатические депрессии. Может быть мои проблемы связаны именно с депрессией? (как раз за месяц, до появления сенестопатий в руке, у папы был инсульт). А может быть это ипохондрическое расстройство? (при нем тоже бывают сенестопатии, как я понимаю).


----------



## Glarean (28 Фев 2016)

Уважаемые врачи, хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение. Есть ли связь между остеохондрозом и сенестопатиями? Пью сейчас антидепрессант, но сенестопатии все равно появляются время от времени


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Фев 2016)

Glarean написал(а):


> Есть ли связь между остеохондрозом и сенестопатиями?


Нету, как и нет связи и с корпоральными галлюцинациями.


----------



## Glarean (1 Мар 2016)

Но вот в предыдущем ответе Галина Каримова высказала мнение, что может быть связь между нарушением мозгового кровотока из-за  сниженного кровотока в позвоночных артериях и сенестопатиями. Что вы можете сказать по этому поводу?
P.S. Причём тут вообще корпоральные галлюцинации и какое отношение они имеют ко мне?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2016)

Glarean написал(а):


> Но вот в предыдущем ответе Галина Каримова высказала мнение, что может быть связь между нарушением мозгового кровотока из-за  сниженного кровотока в позвоночных артериях и сенестопатиями. Что вы можете сказать по этому поводу?


Ну тут ничего удивительного нет, у неё и гипертоническая болезнь требует лечения в отделении ортопедии.


Glarean написал(а):


> Причём тут вообще корпоральные галлюцинации


 Между ними крайне тонкая грань и при этом пациентов с этими феноменами лечит один и тот же специалист.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2016)

И к сожалению, это часто мануальный терапевт, вместо психиатра.


----------



## Glarean (1 Мар 2016)

Да, тут все–таки нет психотерапевтов, так, что не будем вдаваться в эту область. Главный вопрос был о связи остеохондроза и сенестопатий. Как я понял из ответов докторов, связи нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2016)

Имхо.
Миофасциальный синдром, может гипертрофировано усиливать сенестопастии.


----------



## Glarean (2 Мар 2016)

А можно поподробнее об этом синдроме?


----------



## Wikory (20 Апр 2016)

Glarean написал(а):


> А можно поподробнее об этом синдроме?


Вы зациклены на инсульте отца, повторяете это бесконца, копаетесь в себе.Так ничего не изменится. Больше гуляйте, общайтесь, путешествуйте. Живите полной жизнью, занимайтесь посильным спортом, найдите женщину, если нет оной. Никакие транквилизаторы вам не помогут вернуться к нормальной жизни, только вы сами. Найдите грамотного психолога, который поможет вам справиться с вашим грузом эмоциональных проблем, а не будет вас пичкать лекарствами.
Чем больше вы мусолите эти проблемы, тем хуже вам будет дальше. Вот увидите.


----------



## Yevgeniy (8 Мар 2017)

Glarean написал(а):


> А можно поподробнее об этом синдроме?


У моей родственницы такая же болезнь, врачи говорят что причины сенестопатий точно неизвестны и ссылаются на психическое заболевание. Просто врачи в основном тупые и не являются исследователями. Пришлось думать самому и искать метод, сделал статистическую выборку больных и нашел причину сенестопатий и панических атак это остеохондроз или артроз шейного отдела ,позвоночные артерии и нервы пережимаются в шейном отделе во время сна.Триплексное узи шейного отдела покажет причину.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2017)

@Yevgeniy, а тупые врачи об этом не догадываются?
На нобелевку уже подали заявку?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (8 Мар 2017)

Yevgeniy написал(а):


> Просто врачи в основном тупые и не являются исследователями. Пришлось думать самому и искать метод, сделал статистическую выборку больных и нашел причину сенестопатий и панических атак это остеохондроз или артроз шейного отдела ,позвоночные артерии и нервы пережимаются в шейном отделе во время сна.Триплексное узи шейного отдела покажет причину.


а лечить то как ? может подскажете нам тупым ?


----------



## Yevgeniy (30 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А тупые врачи об этом не догадываются?
> На нобелевку уже подали заявку?


Да признаю что без медицинского образования сложно найти причину, но все же продвижение есть ,новый фактор у 90% пациентов  в основном женщин с симптомами сенестопатии болезнь щитовидной железы,уровень гормонов способствует разрушению хрящей.


Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> а лечить то как ? может подскажете нам тупым ?


Да признаю что без медицинского образования сложно найти причину, но все же продвижение есть ,новый фактор у 90% пациентов  в основном женщин с симптомами сенестопатии болезнь щитовидной железы,уровень гормонов способствует разрушению хрящей.

Сложная тема сенестопатии действительно ,рано делать выводы, что это от пережатия артерий как мне казалось.


----------

